# Part Ex Prices



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello there,

Im going to see about part exing my car on sunday for the newer version. My car is 13 months old with 15,000miles and as is expected (in my opinion) in extremely good condition in and out. 

I know the dealer i bought the car from use glass's guide to get there prices, so i have sourced 2 quotes from one with the milage now and one with the milage i estimate the car to have in 3 months when i expect to get the new one.

Any other tips? I want the best price possible obviously and it will decide the sale (as well as the price of the new car).

Thanks

Rob


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this on Glass' that you have those two figures from?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It is indeed, i paid for the quote to be as accurate as possible


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> It is indeed, i paid for the quote to be as accurate as possible


Ah man, give me a shout next time. And as you're not far away, I can show you the actual book!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahhh man never mind, i was actually going to go get the book aswell


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Trade in prices are awful at the moment. 

Best thing is to understand the value of your car, the value of the replacement and don't fall short. 

I've seen pictures of your car and trust it's a good one, so don't always just focus on your local dealer to supply the car. 

Values of certain brands vary region to region so pick one of the better ones.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh don't worry, i get prices from at least 3 different owned dealers, and as soon as i talk money i say i want your best price, some dont like that but no point spending more than needed .

Thanks for the tip though


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't get hung up on the px price, it's the cost to change price you need to focus on. My cupra books at £6000, and 4 dealers have all offered this price, they have all discounted the new car by different amounts. Get a price from companies like we buy any car and a price for the new car from Internet brokers. If you was to order a new car this weekend your px would pretty much be fixed until delivery of the new one.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I wont be getting a new car if i get what we buy any car offered haha


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I've only ever traded a car in once. I'd just rather sell at a reasonable price privately and advertise on EBay. Everyone always says selling private is a pain my thoughts are those people probably want too much for the car. My last car went up on a Sunday night on EBay. Was getting emails & texts all day Monday. First person came to view on the Tuesday and paid me a deposit on the Wednesday to secure the vehicle for collection on the Saturday....it really isn't that hard and you don't feel that horrible stinging sensation you get when a salesman insults your intelligence and gives you a shocking trade in price.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I will look at selling privately at around the trade in price i want.

As my car is not very old and the value still relatively is there people out there on the likes of ebay ect that have the money for the car and just not go and buy a brand new one, thats my concern


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

What car is it?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

2012/12 Skoda octavia vrs tdi


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> I wont be getting a new car if i get what we buy any car offered haha


some prices seem low, but they are around book price. What people think a car is worth and what it is actually worth are two different things though. I'm guessing, but I'd guess yours is worth .. £11500/£12500 ish ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Glass's guide reckons £13,500-£14,500 dependant upon condition. With a resale value of £16,000


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice car. In response to the eBay thing i don't put mine on as an auction format. They go on as a classified. I've used auto trader previously and had nothing but idiots calling me.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I put my car on eBay.. A Citroen C4 VTS.. Was 7 years old from new. 55k miles.. In excellent condition bodywork wise but needed some electrical repairs.. Cruise control switch service due. When looking around Renault Peugeot and Nissan offered me £1150. BMW offered me £2000. I put it on eBay for £2750 aiming for £2500 as it needed the work... I sold it for £3500. 

I definitely do eBay classified again.. My father in law has used auto trader.. He sold a couple if fiestas worth about £1800. He was getting phone calls from people offering stupid money without even looking....!!!! 

You will always get more for your money privately.. I never part ex a car...!!! 

I get best price for new car. Sell car privately and end up with normally some change left over..!!!

We buy any car is daylight robbery.. They offered me £800 for my C4. Insulting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to know who the hell sells a car to we buy any car?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, ill go get a price for mine tomorrow see what they come back with then have a look at ebay classifieds when i decide what to do and what prices iv got for the new car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

TonyH38 said:


> I would like to know who the hell sells a car to we buy any car?


I would, dealers put mine at £6000, wbac, £5900 ..... I could probably get more for it if I sold it private but I really cannot be bothered with the hassel and all the time wasters in this world.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I would never sell to them, with cheaper cars especially they offer stupid prices


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would, dealers put mine at £6000, wbac, £5900 ..... I could probably get more for it if I sold it private but I really cannot be bothered with the hassel and all the time wasters in this world.


But why go to the hassle of having WBAC buy it from you when you're already at the dealers? Plus, WBAC are infamous for knocking down their original online quote for general age related marks such as stone chips, worn bolsters etc.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

brettblade said:


> But why go to the hassle of having WBAC buy it from you when you're already at the dealers? Plus, WBAC are infamous for knocking down their original online quote for general age related marks such as stone chips, worn bolsters etc.


You need to take everything into account.

Some dealers are pretty open about their car prices. Quite a few have a price for the car if you have a trade in. Often they will offer a sizeable discount if you don't have a trade in in their adverts.

If you walk in with a sizeable amount of cash to buy a new car, you will probably get a bigger discount and secure a better rate of finance too.

I've heard of quite a few people getting very good money from WBAC.

They do advertise on the radio and say if you describe your car accurately, they won't alter their price.

After years of buying cars, I think every last car I've viewed never live up to the owner's description.

Age related marks are too often a matter of opinion.

Some cars after 5 years still look in very good condition. Some other people think that after 5 years that significant dents, stone chips, kerbed wheels etc is still deemed excellent condition for age.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully my very shiny exhausts give me the extra


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

May have a potential buyer for it  fingers crossed.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

What car are you looking to buy ?another skoda ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Pinky said:


> What car are you looking to buy ?another skoda ?


Yes, the mk3 Skoda octavia vrs however with DSG as my current one is a manual


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

brettblade said:


> Ah man, give me a shout next time. And as you're not far away, I can show you the actual book!


Book how old fashioned....havent you got an account for the web site???


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

To the OP, have you considered using *Orange Wheels* they are a broker & offer a few thousand £s off most dealers' prices?

I bought my Golf through them & saved £3,500 on the exact same car (factory ordered) as opposed to going to my local dealer.

http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-new/skoda-octavia.html


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> To the OP, have you considered using *Orange Wheels* they are a broker & offer a few thousand £s off most dealers' prices?
> 
> I bought my Golf through them & saved £3,500 on the exact same car (factory ordered) as opposed to going to my local dealer.
> 
> http://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-new/skoda-octavia.html


I did a google search earlier and noticed it and was going to look later on at them. Thank you ill have a look now.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you looking to get the mk3 estate or hatchback ? Rumours are the hatch won't be until 2014. I'll be doing the same at some point, I'm waiting to see the final spec and price first But I have a feeling skoda uk are gonna screw up the standard spec


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hatchback, its released in 3 weeks time and a local dealer is getting one in 2 weeks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Look at drive the deal, broadspeed and carfile to. If they vrs is de soon I might ask for a demo of one


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah it's unveiled at goodwood fos on the 10/11th July. I would be surprised if a dealer got one before the official unveiling. I spoke to my 2 local dealers and so far they don't know when their vrs demo will be here


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Look at drive the deal, broadspeed and carfile to.


Rob, by all means look at the Broadspeed price, but from my personal experience i would NEVER use them again …. or recommend ANYONE to use them, DtD however I would certainly look into.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What was bad about broadspeed ? I'd use there prices but only to get the dealer to match them.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Where do I start…

I ordered the car which had a 12 - 14 week lead time (they were in demand and this is the lead time dealers were quoting)

Basically I had to chase them the moment the car was in the UK, Broadspeed use(d) Autofinders who in turn put the order in to the supplying dealer (Telford's of Carlisle).

Broadspeed would not let me collect the car from Carlisle (they also were very secretive where the car was located) yet they could not get the car delivered to me! nearly two weeks later I still had no car, it was now in Chesterfield (at Autofinders) Broadspeed lied to me stating the car was stuck in traffic on the M1 en route to Kent (the M1 was clear all day) and then had to turn back as the driver was running out of time!, this was the last straw and I gave Broadspeed the ultimatum that I either collected the car from Chesterfield two days later, or they refund me in full and they could keep the car… eventually they agreed to this.

Upon arriving at Autofinders the car was not there!! they had no drivers to collect the car from their 'compound' (farmyard), they new I was arriving at 0830 and finally at around 1000 they agreed to take me to collect the car.
When I got to the car the 1st thing I did was check the mileage, which was IIRC around 200 miles… the distance it was driven from Carlisle to Chesterfield, so it had certainly not been driven down the M1 and back a couple of days before, this was confirmed by Autofinders who stated they had the car ready for delivery/collection for a week, yet it was Broadspeed who were not allowing this.

All in all it left a very bitter taste in the mouth when it should have been a pleasure to pick up a new top of the range motor.

Broadspeed were about £300 cheaper than DtD price, which in turn was a couple of grand cheaper than ANY dealer, hence why I chose a broker (I gave around 20 dealers in the south of England the opportunity to get close to the Broadspeed quote)

Oh and it finally took *26 weeks* to get the car!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Part ex value £14,500 they offered, they should be getting theres the monday after goodwood fos, im attending fos so hopefully get a good look around it


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Book how old fashioned....havent you got an account for the web site???


Don't look at me, it's my dad's haha!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

brettblade said:


> Don't look at me, it's my dad's haha!


:lol: that old excuse eh


----------

